# Renewing Sunbrella with Scotchguard?



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Our Bimini and Dodger are pretty much non-waterproof these days, and it's going to be another month before we get back to the US and are able to replace them. We have a can of scotchguard on the boat, and I'm just curious if anyone thinks that treating the Sunbrella with it might actually reduce the amount of water penetration? I figured I'd ask before I tried...

By the way, lots of new blog entries... we're currently at Governor's Harbor on Eleuthera, Bahamas with 4 other kid boats - 11 kids in total - so life is grand. There's supposed to be a possible tropical depression hitting on Tuesday, so life might be a little stressful in a few days...

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sunbrella info*

Sunbrella: Marine tops and covers care & cleaning

DrB


----------



## WheresTheBrakes (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd spray it with Scotchguard, what can it hurt ??

P.S. you're the man !!! you're one of four blogs i follow right now, along with zacsunderland.com, Mike Perham, and Jessica Watson.. not bad company to be in  (Jessica's unassisted attempt seems pretty crazy, but I wish her the best of luck !!!) Thanks for sharing your story ! 

My wife and I travelled around for 3 years (before blogging) in europe, the canary islands, and the south of the US before we got married, some in backpacks, some in a camper..we moved back to reality and settled in Charleston SC, and opened a photography company in 2004.. olivecharleston.com 

I wish you all the best of luck !
Joey


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

i would like to know about the scotch guard too. chris can be the test subject.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't use Scotchguard. Use the *303 Fabric Guard*. It is what is recommended for protecting Sunbrella.

BTW, Jessica Watson isn't really doing a Circumnavigation, since she never crosses an antipodal point on her voyage.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

SD - no can do on the 303. I'm pretty confident that if I walk into the hardware store here in Governor's Harbour they won't have it - they didn't even have the 3 pronged plug I was looking for yesterday. It's Scotchguard or nothing, and with the rainy season upon us here in the Bahamas I'm trying to keep my livable space to a maximum i.e. keep my cockpit dry for as long as possible. So... back to my original question before this thread becomes a discussion of how people have used 303 and it did or didn't work, any thoughts on spraying Scotchguard?


----------



## saildork (Feb 20, 2007)

I use ScotchGuard with good result. I have never seen 303 Fabric Guard so I can't comment. SD, have you seen a bad result with ScotchGuard or is 303 just better for Sunbrella fabric?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

labatt said:


> So... back to my original question before this thread becomes a discussion of how people have used 303 and it did or didn't work, any thoughts on spraying Scotchguard?


If you are in an area with no availability of 303 High Tech Fabric Guard, and you're going to replace the canvas soon anyway, then the Scotch Guard will work in a pinch and should help with the water shedding. While certainly not the ideal product, nor the recommended product by Glen Raven Mills, it is not the worst product you could use.

If this was new canvas or just a few years old I would say to tough it out until you can get the correct product but you are replacing it soon anyway.

What ever you do DO NOT get ANY Scotch Guard on the dodger/bimini windows!!! I would advise doing this on a calm, no wind day, and even then I would drape plastic over the windows. Make sure you have about two days of rain free weather as well because the run off from the Scotch Guard can also etch the windows..


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Joey - Thanks for the kudos! We love doing the blog (can you tell? 150 entries in 6 months?) and we love it even more when people actually read it!

MaineSail - Thanks for the info. Looks like we won't be able to waterproof it before the squalls this week (unfortunately) but we'll give it a shot once it clears up. Good info on the windows - I didn't know it would affect them.

Saildork - Glad to know we won't be the first!

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I have not used on sunbrella but any of the silicon based spray on increwater proofing type stuff will work. The issue with some, is that they will darken some colors. So if this is an issue to you, as it states in ALL of their directions, try it on a hidden spot to make sure you will like the results. 

My personal opinion of scotchguard in general, it sucks! higher priced than most, for half the water proofing resistance. Mot cans of cotchguard seem to promote stain resistance, but not water proofing per say. Hence why I will usually get other products. 

If in the end, it is the only thing availible, what choice does one have. Just make sure you take off the sail cover from the boom, do it on the dock etc, the you will not have issues with the windows etc. There is more than one way to skin a cat on things like this!

Of course like all things great and small, along with opinions on matters like this, my .02!

Good luck
Marty


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

You're in one of my favorite places on earth (Eleuthera) ... if you see a Westerly 22 there (Angel), say hi to the owner (Mark) if you see him, we sailed her for a day when we were last there in '06 and had a great time.

If you're there long enough and can get a ride up to Gregory Town on Tues. or Sat. (? check to confirm days), you must go to Elvina's laundromatte & bar (!) for the musical jam. Wonderful place, wonderful people, I had a great time there & will be back.

I'm enjoying your blog, too.

best,
Jon

S/V Catalyst blog: Sailing "Catalyst"
Pearson 26 #1200


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

labatt, go ahead use the Scotgard Heavy Duty Water Repellent. Wash the Sunbella in washing machine first (afterall you gonna replace it soon). Then spray coat 2-3 layers of Scotgard. It'll be water repellent. If it works where my boat is, it'll work anywhere. I've used this for years this way and never had any problem. Infact you might even delay changing your bimini after this. This coating would work great for 3 months and good up to 6 months. I have yet had any success with the hitech 303 and Starbrite PTEF. However, I'll need to re-visit these 2 again as Scotgard Heavy Duty Water Repellent is no longer available in my country.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Because of this thread I applied the 303 yesterday afternoon. Unfortunatley the spray bottle was only enough to do 1/2 of the bimini. It started to rain late in the evening. I drove up alongside the boat, and could clearly see the water shedding on the treated side. The color remained light gray on the treated side too. The untrteated side was dark gray, and soaked.

Now I have searched for the thread to cleaning my Caribe, but can't find it anywhere. I want to clean, and then cover the dink before the sun does any more damage......thanks for the heads up on 303.......i2f


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to help. BTW, any photos of the bimini?? They would be great as a case study on how welll 303 Fabric Guard workds... 



imagine2frolic said:


> Because of this thread I applied the 303 yesterday afternoon. Unfortunatley the spray bottle was only enough to do 1/2 of the bimini. It started to rain late in the evening. I drove up alongside the boat, and could clearly see the water shedding on the treated side. The color remained light gray on the treated side too. The untrteated side was dark gray, and soaked.
> 
> Now I have searched for the thread to cleaning my Caribe, but can't find it anywhere. I want to clean, and then cover the dink before the sun does any more damage......thanks for the heads up on 303.......i2f


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I can try, and take some pics tonight. It's still a steady rain. If I remember correctly the 303 was used for the dinghy too, but I cannot remember the cleaner. Any help there?......i2f


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is this a hard dinghy or an inflatable. If it is an inflatable, it should be treated with the 303 Aerospace high-tech protectant, not the fabric guard. If it has a fiberglass hull...use MaryKate On&Off Gel to clean the hull off of stains and such.



imagine2frolic said:


> I can try, and take some pics tonight. It's still a steady rain. If I remember correctly the 303 was used for the dinghy too, but I cannot remember the cleaner. Any help there?......i2f


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

SD,

Thanks for the dinghy info. It is an inflable Caribe.

Here is a pic of the bimini last night at 7pm. It was a wee bit wet outside, cold, and blowing about 20+knots on the bow. The bow facing north, so what sunlight there is will be on the port side.

You can see the treated side, strbrd, is light gray, and has repelled the water. The untreated side is wet, and dark gray. The seam in the middle was pretty much the stopping spot with a little overspray.

I'll be working on finishing that up this Sunday as well as cleaning, treating, and then covering the dink....thanks.....i2f


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Really cool demonstration of how well 303 Fabric Guard works.


----------

